# ,  / > Alinco >   ALINCO DJ191

## ra3gjk

!                    .       ,      .  . 73!!!

----------


## ra3gjk

!!!!!!!!   . 73!!!!

----------


## ra3gjk



----------


## RA0CS

http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid...=Alinco+EBP-36

----------


## RA0CS

> ...      ?   ..


...

----------

** ,  .  .http://www.indratour.kz/shop?radio&stations=acsess

----------


## Honargol

,   !
       .
   1      , -  1000

----------


## RN6LFF

,    2

----------


## UB6HJO

!   :          12   ,    ?       ?                        . 73!

----------

